# Rainy Weather



## Cristine (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you love rainy weather? I love them because I find them relaxing. Coming from a Tropical country where it rains a lot, I feel good when it rains; it gives me the mood to be creative. 

How about you? Do you like rain?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the rain, it feels good and usually puts me in a feel-good mood.  However, I imagine places that get a lot of clouds and rain almost every day, like in England, may become depressing.  Sunshine and natural vitamin D is essential for good health and spirit.


----------



## jpgeek (Jun 20, 2012)

I find that the rain helps to wash away all the dirt and filth, it helps to clean the air, and it keeps everything as green as can be - so I love the rain. But I agree with SeaBreeze, if it is always raining and cloud covered it can get depressing.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the rain and we have certainly had a good drop last night , I think about at least an inch and a half, which is good as we had a bit of a dust storm yesterday , and the rain has helped settle that.It is winter here at the moment in Australia so we should be getting quite a bit more, and that will make the farmers happy, as well as our garden.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the rain and that's one reason I miss living in Oregon.  We haven't any rain in quite awhile here.  I am thinking I should go outside and do a rain dance.  Maybe that would help.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 2, 2012)

I grew up and spent the first 50 years of my life on the OH/PA border. 

 I worked for mechanical engineers for many years and they once did a study (since engineers can be on the anal side, sometimes on how may days of the year our area saw pure sunshine.  The year they did the study, it was a whopping 33% - lol lol

My point is, I am so used to cloudy/misty/rainy days, that is when I do my best work outside now that we have retired to a place where weather is the opposite.  Mr. TWHRider can go either way.  If something needs done outside, he's out there regardless of temps; unless it's the roof - lol

After the brutal Louisiana-style heat/humidity we experienced this summer, I am overjoyed with the current cloud cover. I'd be happy to see cloud cover for the bigger part of Fall.  Winter's a different story because we do get cold down here and there's nothing like some winter sunshine to make the arthritis less noticeable

 It's in the low 60's with a heavy mist this AM.  Suits me fine as I have to trim one of the horses this morning.  Even though shorts and tank top are the barn attire to do that chore, I will still be sweating and probably have a big tub fan turned on before I get to the second hoof.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 2, 2012)

I live in England...Need I say more?!

A very wet, miserable summer with record flooding....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> I live in England...Need I say more?!
> 
> A very wet, miserable summer with record flooding....



I saw all the terrible flooding on the news, was it really bad where you live?  My heart goes out to all of those whose property and loved ones suffer in severe weather conditions.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 3, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I saw all the terrible flooding on the news, was it really bad where you live? My heart goes out to all of those whose property and loved ones suffer in severe weather conditions.



 Not personally, I'm up on the hill, but the area around Glastonbury and further up country along the river Severn is prone to flooding.


----------

